# Why I am resisting the Vaccines: A Personal Take!



## Meengla

For background scientific basis, I am posting a video by Dr. Suneel Dhand in this thread and I fully agree with his video and feel sorry for the guy for the discriminations he's been facing. I am also posting my own blood test results which are in line with the case presented by Dr. Dhand. I am refusing to vaccinate because I don't need something which is certainly helpful in the short term but which might have long term consequences for my health and which is certainly not needed by me at this point. There is no vaccine out there developed against the Alpha variants in 2020 which would be better than Natural Immunity. Period. It would be an insult to call people like me as 'antivaxxers' because we refuse to take something which has been hurried through the deployments and which might, even if there is a 1% chance, cause grave harm to my body. Natural Immunity combined with vaccines and preventing measures for the risk-groups in the world is the only way I see we can get out of this damn mess!! 

*Dr. Dhand's video: *





*A blood sample from June 2021: Note the level of antibodies: *






*Four different blood donations confirming antibodies: *

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## swnjo

Meengla said:


> For background scientific basis, I am posting a video by Dr. Suneel Dhand in this thread and I fully agree with his video and feel sorry for the guy for the discriminations he's been facing. I am also posting my own blood test results which are in line with the case presented by Dr. Dhand. I am refusing to vaccinate because I don't need something which is certainly helpful in the short term but which might have long term consequences for my health and which is certainly not needed by me at this point. There is no vaccine out there developed against the Alpha variants in 2020 which would be better than Natural Immunity. Period. It would be an insult to call people like me as 'antivaxxers' because we refuse to take something which has been hurried through the deployments and which might, even if there is a 1% chance, cause grave harm to my body. Natural Immunity combined with vaccines and preventing measures for the risk-groups in the world is the only way I see we can get out of this damn mess!!
> 
> *Dr. Dhand's video: *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *A blood sample from June 2021: Note the level of antibodies: *
> View attachment 797584
> 
> 
> *Four different blood donations confirming antibodies: *
> 
> View attachment 797585


when did you had covid ?? just asking for academic interest ?


----------



## Meengla

swnjo said:


> when did you had covid ?? just asking for academic interest ?



I don't know for sure. Maybe, just maybe, it was a day of dizziness in December 2020 which was the Covid. I went to my primary care doctor to check for the dizziness; Covid vaccines were not available in my age group then and would not be for many more months after that. The doctor prescribed some blood work; none of which showed anything serious. He told me to see him again if I experienced dizziness again. I have never since then. 
I am blessedly healthy and my last 'serious' illness was a weeklong flu in early 2011. Vaccines are NOT for everyone!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jamal18

Many professors have questioned the dissapearance of Natural immunity from current goverment dictacts.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Meengla

jamal18 said:


> Many professors have questioned the dissapearance of Natural immunity from current goverment dictacts.



As many as 100+ million Americans had the Natural Immunity--about one third of the population-- but many of them were forced to vaccinate anyway because of threats to their jobs, because of travel or social requirements, or because of peer-pressure. I feel for them. To this day I have not found a single study which would prove that Natural Immunity doesn't confer immunity robust enough to prevent mass hospitalizations. Yes, antibodies levels do go down but so do they in case of the vaccines. Having being exposed to a range of the antigens and thus developing 'more comprehensive' immune response, per even the CDC, confers better immunity than by the vaccine immunity targeting limited sets of antigens.
But more importantly, as being evidenced in my and Dr. Dhand's case: Carrying a high titer of antibodies almost 10 months after the first detection of the antibodies and living without symptoms shows the robustness of Mother Nature. Neither I nor hundreds, if not billions of human beings n good health or young need the vaccines or the boosters every 4-6 months.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pak-Canuck

The fact that there is such huge censorship on all major social media and mainstream media platforms with regards to the resisting-vaccine narrative itself raises a huge question mark on this whole thing.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Chhatrapati

I was part of a sero survey and I have covid antibodies even after 6 months thanks to the vaccines.


----------



## jamal18

Pak-Canuck said:


> The fact that there is such huge censorship on all major social media and mainstream media platforms with regards to the resisting-vaccine narrative itself raises a huge question mark on this whole thing.



Exactly! Something just isn't right. There is a massive agenda to vaccinate everyone on the planet, regardles of whether they need it or not.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Meengla

Pak-Canuck said:


> The fact that there is such huge censorship on all major social media and mainstream media platforms with regards to the resisting-vaccine narrative itself raises a huge question mark on this whole thing.



Honestly, if you think about it--this kind of muzzling of dissent is unheard of in the scientific community for decades, if not centuries. The modern dissenting doctors and scientists have become the Newtons and the Darwins from centuries ago!! And all too often, those who chose or were forced to vaccinate have become the Virtue-Signaling Vigilantes of the worst kind!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PakAlp

In the UK the government officials always mentioned that 80% of the population will not even feel if they had covid or not. The next 10%+ will have flu like symptoms, and only 2% will die due to other health issues, as elderly and people with health problems received their vaccination, then people in the safer category were told to take vaccination, even children are being told to take vaccination even though originally they said children are safe from covid due to strong immune system. Its all kinda fishy.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Meengla

PakAlp said:


> In the UK the government officials always mentioned that 80% of the population will not even feel if they had covid or not. The next 10%+ will have flu like symptoms, and only 2% will die due to other health issues, as elderly and people with health problems received their vaccination, then people in the safer category were told to take vaccination, even children are being told to take vaccination even though originally they said children are safe from covid due to strong immune system. Its all kinda fishy.



IF there is truth in some virologists' theories that massive and repeated vaccinations would eventually result in mutations which would be too different for not only the vaccines but also for the Natural Immunity then we, including me, are going to be cooked! Who are the wise guys going to blame then? The 'unvaccinated' unwashed ones??

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jamal18

Meengla said:


> Honestly, if you think about it--this kind of muzzling of dissent is unheard of in the scientific community for decades, if not centuries. The modern dissenting doctors and scientists have become the Newtons and the Darwins from centuries ago!! And all too often, those who chose or were forced to vaccinate have become the Virtue-Signaling Vigilantes of the worst kind!



There is censorship of anyone who opposes the narrative, even scientists. Idiots think science is a done deal, it never is. Always there are differing views, and debate and discussion are part of science. Censorship is the opposite of true science, and is used when you are afraid that the other guy has a valid opinion.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Azadkashmir

i am with you why you want to inject some foreign substance in your pure blood stream. many ppl who had vaccine had heart attack including my dad now soon after we had to bury him.
scientist can be bought and sold they make convincing cases and good bull sh it. 
rockfellers are the daddy of this big big fraud.
read it

THE POISONED NEEDLE
Suppressed Facts About Vaccination
By
Eleanor McBean

Reactions: Sad Sad:
5


----------



## Novus ordu seclorum

My guess is natural immunity is best. I am concerned about the long term possible effects of booster vaccines every six months. I don't see talk on it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal.

Did not take any anti body test but after full vaccination I have had two confirmed exposures. One in open space and one very close and for extended duration in a meeting room (both I and the infected person had taken off the mask) but Alhamdolillah no infection.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WinterFangs

I booked my first dose today, had to because of work, otherwise I would’ve not taken it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## jamal18

Novus ordu seclorum said:


> My guess is natural immunity is best. I am concerned about the long term possible effects of booster vaccines every six months. I don't see talk on it.



Yes. When you are signing up for a 'vaccine', you are actually signing up for a course of injections, perhaps every six months, for possibly the rest of your life.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Novus ordu seclorum

This has been reported by major news outlets Oct/Nov 2021. 

WebMD: COVID Vax 5 Times More Protective Than Natural Immunity

An Israeli study from August stating natural immunity is far better was not peer reviewed and apparently inaccurate.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Meengla

Novus ordu seclorum said:


> This has been reported by major news outlets Oct/Nov 2021.
> WebMD: COVID Vax 5 Times More Protective Than Natural Immunity
> An Israeli study from August stating natural immunity is far better was not peer reviewed and apparently inaccurate.



It's the American CDC which came to downplay the Natural Immunity. And it's the American policies which steers even health policies of many, if not most nations of the world. Fears of bad-press, travel bans and all sorts of potential consequences beholds a chunk of the world to what the CDC says. Perhaps a lot of the supine fellowship is subconscious. If and when the CDC comes up with some very different policy then you will see many nations will adopt those policies. Only if the world could ever know how political and profit driven the CDC has become. 
About the Natural Immunity: I have yet to see a single study which would indicate the Naturally-Immuned people getting serious reinfections compared with the vaccinated ones. Anyone could cite me such studies?? Yes, antibodies do drop but they also drop in the vaccinated ones as well. It is the 'Memory Cells' which continue to provide the immunity in large numbers to both vaccinated and Naturally-Immuned people. *But I fear, if some virologists are correct, massive immunizations and repeated multiple kinds of vaccines and boosters could lead to a situation where the virus would learn to evade most of the immunity--whether through the vaccines or through the infection. *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Novus ordu seclorum

Meengla said:


> About the Natural Immunity: I have yet to see a single study which would indicate the Naturally-Immuned people getting serious reinfections compared with the vaccinated ones. Anyone could cite me such studies?? Yes, antibodies do drop but they also drop in the vaccinated ones as well. It is the 'Memory Cells' which continue to provide the immunity in large numbers to both vaccinated and Naturally-Immuned people. *But I fear, if some virologists are correct, massive immunizations and repeated multiple kinds of vaccines and boosters could lead to a situation where the virus would learn to evade most of the immunity--whether through the vaccines or through the infection. *


Have not read anything which says natural immunity is ineffective; according to nature.com natural immunity and vaccines likely have similar long term memory protection profiles. But, for the blood test to be meaningful we may need to correlate a minimum antibodies number with the probability of not getting seriously sick. 

From Nature.com 26 May, 2021:

Many people who have been infected with SARS-CoV-2 will probably make antibodies against the virus for most of their lives. So suggest researchers who have identified long-lived antibody-producing cells in the bone marrow of people who have recovered from COVID-191. The study provides evidence that immunity triggered by SARS-CoV-2 infection will be extraordinarily long-lasting. Adding to the good news, “the implications are that vaccines will have the same durable effect”, says Menno van Zelm, an immunologist at Monash University in Melbourne, Australia.


----------



## Meengla

Novus ordu seclorum said:


> Have not read anything which says natural immunity is ineffective; according to nature.com natural immunity and vaccines likely have similar long term memory protection profiles. But, for the blood test to be meaningful we may need to correlate a minimum antibodies number with the probability of not getting seriously sick.
> From Nature.com 26 May, 2021:
> Many people who have been infected with SARS-CoV-2 will probably make antibodies against the virus for most of their lives. So suggest researchers who have identified long-lived antibody-producing cells in the bone marrow of people who have recovered from COVID-191. The study provides evidence that immunity triggered by SARS-CoV-2 infection will be extraordinarily long-lasting. Adding to the good news, “the implications are that vaccines will have the same durable effect”, says Menno van Zelm, an immunologist at Monash University in Melbourne, Australia.



I don't know what you are trying to say there? Sounds conflicting? Pardon if I misunderstood.
I don't think at this point anyone can say with very high degree of confidence which of the two kinds of immunity will be longer lasting. However, data from SARS Cov-1 suggest that the immunity to that would last years if not 'lifetime'. *The immunity offered by the vaccines is already failing and hence boosters and newer kinds of vaccines are being prescribed.* But I have yet to see a single study where people with Natural Immunity are facing severe health consequences from reinfections compared with the vaccinated ones. If you know of such study then please do share?


----------



## jamal18

'The admitted use of behavioral science techniques to panic and control the public by the UK government is a legitimate scandal. If behavioral economists and psychologists do not speak now to protest this gross ethical violation, the public will hold these professions responsible. '

Jay Bhattacharya. Professor of medicine Stanford university.

I guess this isn't science. eh?


----------



## Novus ordu seclorum

Meengla said:


> I don't know what you are trying to say there? Sounds conflicting? Pardon if I misunderstood.
> I don't think at this point anyone can say with very high degree of confidence which of the two kinds of immunity will be longer lasting. However, data from SARS Cov-1 suggest that the immunity to that would last years if not 'lifetime'. *The immunity offered by the vaccines is already failing and hence boosters and newer kinds of vaccines are being prescribed.* But I have yet to see a single study where people with Natural Immunity are facing severe health consequences from reinfections compared with the vaccinated ones. If you know of such study then please do share?


The paragraph in your blood sample test report says, it is yet undetermined what level of anti body correlates to immunity against symptomatic disease. So, the anti body number on your report says you have some degree of natural immunity, but you don't know the level of protection you may have against developing symptoms. 

We cannot ignore CDC as their data and advice come from the American and international medical community. This recent article makes it clear --Johnshopkinsmedicine.org, Nov 23, 2021

COVID Natural Immunity: What You Need to Know

1. "People who have had the measles are not likely to get it again, but this is not the case for every disease. A mild case of an illness may not result in strong natural immunity. New studies show that natural immunity to the coronavirus weakens (wanes) over time, and does so faster than immunity provided by COVID-19 vaccination."

2. "The U.S. Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) released a report on Oct. 29, 2021, that says getting vaccinated for the coronavirus when you’ve already had COVID-19 significantly enhances your immune protection and further reduces your risk of reinfection."

3. "People infected with earlier versions of the coronavirus and who haven’t been vaccinated might be more vulnerable to new mutations of the coronavirus such as those found in the delta variant."

4. "Johns Hopkins has conducted a large study on natural immunity that shows antibody levels against COVID-19 coronavirus stay higher for a longer time in people who were infected by the virus and then were fully vaccinated with mRNA COVID-19 vaccines compared with those who only got immunized."

My issue with vaccines now is not that it doesn't protect, but with its possible long term potential damage to body, heart, lung, or DNA.

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Novus ordu seclorum

... Your anti body number would be more meaningful if you can compare your number with the number of antibodies of someone who has been vaccinated. Just looking at that number I don't know if that is a high enough anti body count.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mentee

jamal18 said:


> Idiots think science is a done deal, it never is.





@ziaulislam who has been setting this extremely rigid course for medical science since the past two centruies that any dissenting opinion by medical professionals are censored except the official narative ?


Why do we have to follow a certain path without looking around ?


Novus ordu seclorum said:


> *This has been reported by major news outlets *Oct/Nov 2021.
> 
> WebMD: COVID Vax 5 Times More Protective Than Natural Immunity
> 
> An Israeli study from August stating natural immunity is far better was not peer reviewed and apparently inaccurate.



Wmd's ---------


----------



## sammuel

Azadkashmir said:


> i am with you why you want to inject some foreign substance in your pure blood stream.



Maybe because you do not want to die or infect others who might die ?

We remember here well how it was before the vaccine. We where at lock down , at a certain point the hospitals got full and there is no other choice but to declare a lock down.

Not to mention all those who would die without the vaccine - We remember well the numbers that where dying before the vaccine.

And your solution ? to just let all those people die ? 

~


----------



## -=virus=-

The vaccinated are morons, keep taking your booster shots till you die from them.


----------



## sammuel

-=virus=- said:


> The vaccinated are morons, keep taking your booster shots till you die from them.



470,115 died in India so far from from corona , 

~


----------



## Mentee

sammuel said:


> Maybe because you do not want to die or infect others who might die ?
> 
> We remember here well how it was before the vaccine. We where at lock down , at a certain point the hospitals got full and there is no other choice but to declare a lock down.
> 
> Not to mention all those who would die without the vaccine - We remember well the numbers that where dying before the vaccine.
> 
> And your solution ? to just let all those people die ?
> 
> ~



Take a look at the dietary habits of your urban population , factory processed milk , butter , cheese with lil to no intake of meat. People in pakistan consider it some sort of insult if a host offers packeted dairy chemicals to them


----------



## sammuel

Mentee said:


> Take a look at the dietary habits of your urban population , factory processed milk , butter , cheese with lil to no intake of meat. People in pakistan consider it some sort of insult if a host offers packeted dairy chemicals to them



Some US citizens :

" Yes , this is what i eat for breakfast but i am awfully worried about the chemicals in the vaccine ":








~

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## -=virus=-

sammuel said:


> 470,115 died in India so far from from corona ,
> 
> ~


so ?


----------



## sammuel

-=virus=- said:


> so ?



90% of the patients hospitalized in my country are Not vaccinated.


~

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## -=virus=-

I'm not scared of it, I know an old lady in her 90s who recovered just fine


sammuel said:


> 90% of the patients hospitalized in my country are Not vaccinated.
> 
> 
> ~


stay scared, then "save lives" be a covid hero all you want

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ghazwa-e-Hind

The vaccines are just schemes for rich to get richer and make working class slave

Human body evolves and builds immunity on its own, sure yeah, there would be deaths but thats how nature works.

Fear killed more people than Covid.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Azadkashmir

sammuel said:


> Maybe because you do not want to die or infect others who might die ?
> 
> We remember here well how it was before the vaccine. We where at lock down , at a certain point the hospitals got full and there is no other choice but to declare a lock down.
> 
> Not to mention all those who would die without the vaccine - We remember well the numbers that where dying before the vaccine.
> 
> And your solution ? to just let all those people die ?
> 
> ~



HEY IF YOU ARE VACCINATED THEN WHY ARE YOU WORRIED YOU ARE PROTECTED. The hospital staff were caught trying to claim or even kill people i know such stories. it should be optional not forced on people. the vaccine doesn't not even protect you you still can get infected wtf, i heard this on a radio station. plz dont ask for sources or ref i dont have them at this moment in time.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ummarz

Vaccines work very well on a population level. Yes some people do indeed have bad reactions to them, but on a population level they are better to have than not.

Some scientists may be bought, but not most and definitely not all. Trust in the science, you are reading this msg because of science, you can come online and give your opinion to random strangers, is because of science. Let it play its role and let it take us into the future. Doctors, give up their own personal desires, to work for other humans. They dedicate their lives to serve and treat, most doctors would never knowingly put patients in danger. Do you think you know more than your doctor who is telling you to get vaccinated. 

It is okay to discuss science. But lets discuss it scientifically, and not with some ridiculous conspiracy theories.

COVID vaccine is not here to control you, at least not in a way most people against it believe. Perhaps it will benefit the economy and big corporations if every thing went back to normal. I would agree with that. But guess what, it benefits all of us, haven't we all been affected by the virus. Aren't all of our economies in shambles because of it. Aren't we all struggling. So yes, big corporations benefit, but so do we.

The fact is that with COVID vaccine, you reduce the mortality rate compared to natural immunity. With COVID vaccine, if you get the virus you get a less serious illness. With COVID vaccine, you reduce the risk of mutation as compared to acquired immunity. The longer the COVID virus sits in you the higher the chance that it will mutate. With vaccine the duration is shorter on a population level.

I understand that if you have already been exposed you might be vary to get the shot. However, I don't believe we have any data to suggest adverse interactions of that nature on a population level. In my opinion, and in simple words, if you get the shot after you have already been exposed to the virus it may or may not help you as much since you already have antibodies, but it may instead just act as a booster for you. Yet I don't believe you have anything to lose, esp on a population level.

Imagine if we never got the vaccine. First the first wave would wipe out a bunch of us. Then the first mutation, than various other mutations, coming and wiping us out. How many waves could your body really handle? The more humans that get infected without the vaccine, the higher the chance of mutations. Its simply a numbers game. When would the mutations stop? All those people who got hospitalized for covid, but never got the vaccine, lets say you survived, would you meet somebody with omicron?

All in all, I understand that the doc in the video believes he is already immune and doesn't want to get the vaccine. Antibody titres wane after a period of time. Sure he can risk it. I would be ok with that. But he could also get the vaccine and be sure that he is better protected. For him, it would be similar to getting booster.


----------



## sammuel

-=virus=- said:


> I'm not scared of it, I know an old lady in her 90s who recovered just fine
> 
> stay scared, then "save lives" be a covid hero all you want
> 
> View attachment 798450

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## -=virus=-

sammuel said:


>


congratulations !

you are a covid hero !!

some day the world will realize just how many "lives you saved"

all about the saving lives, isn't it ?

you'll be the hero that's first in line and last out every time you're mandated to take a booster vax

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 313ghazi

One thing nearly all anti vaxxers have is a limited understanding of Science. I think analysis, critical thinking and reasoning should be tested seperately before anyone is allowed to pass school. 

A few facts;

Vaccines have been rushed through but this does not mean QC has been compromised. As someone who has worked in the Clinical trials industry before, I can tell you the biggest delay in trials is aquiring funding and waiting in turn for paperwork to be signed off. COVID vaccines have been prioritised ahead of everything.
This does not mean they are not falliable, or that corners have not been cut, there is a risk of that, but without evidence to the contrary, it's irresponisible to perpetuate that as fact.
Vaccines are not cures for cOVID, they help you build resistance to it, the effectiveness of that resistence varies from person to person.
Statistical outliers exist in every form of scientific study. If you know someone who was hospitalised by a vaccine, there are hundreds of thousands of cases where people weren't. There are people that are allergic to paracetomol and ibuprofen too. I bet it doesn't stop you taking painkillers.
There will be some people that will get COVID and have no symptoms. That doesn't mean they aren't capable of transmitting it to those who will get symptoms.
Vaccination drives around the world are about risk management and reducing the risk of COVID-19 to human life and equally importantly the healthcare services in countries around the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -blitzkrieg-

313ghazi said:


> There will be *some* people that will get COVID and have no symptoms.


majority actually..
thats the thing
you folks lie on the face and then ask us to trust u.

and its not just you the media the governments..
its all about money and big pharma...its pretty clear now..The whole panic was built on lies and insufficient info.


the vaccine wanes within 6 months..this should be the biggest news on media..whay isnt it there?
your natural immunity is better and stroner as it kicks in a few days after infection and builds the B memory cells.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 313ghazi

-blitzkrieg- said:


> majority actually..
> thats the thing
> you folks lie on the face and then ask us to trust u.
> 
> and its not just you the media the governments..
> its all about money and big pharma...its pretty clear now..The whole panic was built on lies and insufficient info.
> 
> 
> the vaccine wanes within 6 months..this should be the biggest news on media..whay isnt it there?
> your natural immunity is better and stroner as it kicks in a few days after infection and builds the B memory cells.



Firstly to pick at the use of the word some rather than majority just goes to show how hollow your argument is. I provide a brief summary and you nitpick grammar.

Secondly let's take you at face value and assume the word majority is correct. Where is the data to support this? Which clinical trials have been done, what statistical evidence has been provided to support that theory?

Who told you the vaccine was a cure that would last forever? People are already taking booster jabs. People have been taking flu vaccines in developed countries for decades. Does this mean the flu has gone away? No it provides additional protection against it for the most vulnerable.


----------



## Meengla

Novus ordu seclorum said:


> ... Your anti body number would be more meaningful if you can compare your number with the number of antibodies of someone who has been vaccinated. Just looking at that number I don't know if that is a high enough anti body count.



Per the graphic I shared in the OP from June 2021, I had 22 TIMES HIGHER the amount of antibodies from the baseline of 8 units. And in late Sept. another blood sample said 'High Titer' but the blood donation agency is not giving me actual numbers despite my requests--I think probably some regulations preventing that; the June number was from another agency. And I have been carrying the antibodies since at least mid Feb. 2021 without ANY symptoms. And even if the antibodies were low there are the Memory Cells to respond to new infections. And I also know that the immunity given by the vaccines are fading to the point of requiring boosters after about 6 months. And I strongly suspect that in populations with even 80%+ full vaccinations there are significant breakthrough infections of the vaccinated ones but that data point is being intentionally downplayed. 

Anyway, I am not against the vaccines. Never been. But they are not for me and probably not for billions of people who got the Natural Immunity and are living just fine, especially in poorer/warmer countries. People are free to take the vaccines along with their breakfast everyday for all I care!! But don't force it upon young, healthy, and Naturally Immune people like me because even if there is 1% chance of an immune backlash, I can't take that. The title of this thread intentionally has 'a personal take' inserted: It is my choice given what I know. And I dare say I will be proved correct about the Natural Immunity. *My biggest fear is that massive vaccinations and repeated boosters lasting next several years could generate variants which would not only bypass the vaccine immunity but also render the Natural Immunity ineffective. That's the Doom's Day scenario for the humanity.
*


----------



## Novus ordu seclorum

Meengla said:


> And I also know that the immunity given by the vaccines are fading to the point of requiring boosters after about 6 months.


Yes, and yet the johnshopkins article says vaccination is still better than natural immunity because natural immunity fades even faster.

"New studies show that natural immunity to the coronavirus weakens (wanes) over time, and does so faster than immunity provided by COVID-19 vaccination."


----------



## Novus ordu seclorum

... Your fears about mutations are correct, however, natural immunity gives less protection against mutations than vaccines do according to the Johnshopkins article;

"People infected with earlier versions of the coronavirus and who haven’t been vaccinated might be more vulnerable to new mutations of the coronavirus such as those found in the delta variant."


----------



## jamal18

Novus ordu seclorum said:


> Yes, and yet the johnshopkins article says vaccination is still better than natural immunity because natural immunity fades even faster.
> 
> "New studies show that natural immunity to the coronavirus weakens (wanes) over time, and does so faster than immunity provided by COVID-19 vaccination."



No. The reports I read say that natural immunity is 'robust and long lasting.' 

There is a campaign to belittle this, the CDC are even saying that natural immunity doesn't apply in this case .

As Professor Sunetrea Gupta said, 'they are re-writing science.'

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azadkashmir

everybody say trust science how can i trust science if big gangsters like rockfeller family, the sackler family own nearly all pharmacy and the medical industry and also control the fda like fox over hen house and the amount of ppl they have poisoned murdered around the world. Their are plenty of great scientist against these vaccines why their voices not heard oh because they dont own billions and buy out media. 
whoever pays the pipe piper calls the tune.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -blitzkrieg-

313ghazi said:


> Firstly to pick at the use of the word some rather than majority just goes to show how hollow your argument is. I provide a brief summary and you nitpick grammar.
> 
> Secondly let's take you at face value and assume the word majority is correct. Where is the data to support this? Which clinical trials have been done, what statistical evidence has been provided to support that theory?
> 
> Who told you the vaccine was a cure that would last forever? People are already taking booster jabs. People have been taking flu vaccines in developed countries for decades. Does this mean the flu has gone away? No it provides additional protection against it for the most vulnerable.



i dont have enough stamina to do maghz maari with you .. ..you are literally clutching straws.pick up any country..the so called cases they have majority are asymptotic..its literally a search away...Had it been otherwise..the health systems would have burnt down by now in the world..thats their justifications for masks..most kids with covid are asymptotic and very low numbers of them fall ill let alone die yet they are also being thrown into this fire of jab..Now we know a tiny fraction of the younger ones may expire because of vaccine reactions.. which begs the question who is responsible fo rtheir deaths? why is this being pushed for children

people are taking booster jabs? going by your fearmongerings booster jabs should be made mandatory for every one of the 8 billion every 6 months..dont try to cut slack here by limiting it to the old , immunocompromised or privledged ones only..if its really that important for you to get vaccinated dont leave gaps like it suits you..
Biggest of all stop grandifying every variant to justiify a new booster shot ..instead tell people the truth that they should get vaccinated every 6 months..dont give them a false hope that may be this is the last variant to come..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Novus ordu seclorum

jamal18 said:


> No. The reports I read say that natural immunity is 'robust and long lasting.'
> 
> There is a campaign to belittle this, the CDC are even saying that natural immunity doesn't apply in this case .
> 
> As Professor Sunetrea Gupta said, 'they are re-writing science.'


Natural immunity is good enough to make the survival rate over 99% in Australia. Just over 200,000+ reported cases, actual number of infections would be much higher, may be twice as much, with 2,000+ fatalities, mostly elderly. However, there is no doubt that vaccines lessen the severity of symptoms for most and saves lives though I worry about the long term impact of the vaccine on the body.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Meengla

Novus ordu seclorum said:


> ... Your fears about mutations are correct, however, natural immunity gives less protection against mutations than vaccines do according to the Johnshopkins article;
> 
> "People infected with earlier versions of the coronavirus and who haven’t been vaccinated might be more vulnerable to new mutations of the coronavirus such as those found in the delta variant."



Buddy as far as I AM concerned, I am better immunized than anyone else out there. You can keep quoting the John Hopkins and what not but in MY case, been carrying the antibodies for about 10 months, I am better protected. And I dare say when the muzzling of the media and the scientific community will lessen you will find I was correct. Time will tell. One of my former 'friend' had predicted my demise this Fall season-- hasn't happened while that sickly guy is free to live in his apartment and mask even outdoors and continue to take the vaccines and boosters as much as it pleases him and he is free to be yet another Vaxxer doing the Virtue-Signaling.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Novus ordu seclorum

Meengla said:


> Buddy as far as I AM concerned, I am better immunized than anyone else out there. You can keep quoting the John Hopkins and what not but in MY case, been carrying the antibodies for about 10 months, I am better protected. And I dare say when the muzzling of the media and the scientific community will lessen you will find I was correct. Time will tell. One of my former 'friend' had predicted my demise this Fall season-- hasn't happened while that sickly guy is free to live in his apartment and mask even outdoors and continue to take the vaccines and boosters as much as it pleases him and he is free to be yet another Vaxxer doing the Virtue-Signaling.


You have your right to your opinion but I cannot say Johnshopkins is wrong.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Meengla

Novus ordu seclorum said:


> You have your right to your opinion but I cannot say Johnshopkins is wrong.



Talk to me in, say, 6 months?? I will be around unless massive vaccinations and boosters would create variants which would bypass most/all available immunity. In that case, who knows who else will be around here?? I will resist taking the jab for as long as possible. It's not because I am against them--I hope they work as intended because my wife--who works in a medical office here in America and thus getting constantly exposed to people--is also vaccinated and so I'd like to put faith in the vaccines. I don't put such faith. *Vaccines are buying time and certainly helpful but in my very educated opinion we will only come out of the pandemic by relying mostly on the Natural Immunity with support to the more vulnerable ones through vaccinations. *


----------



## Hack-Hook

Meengla said:


> It's the American CDC which came to downplay the Natural Immunity. And it's the American policies which steers even health policies of many, if not most nations of the world. Fears of bad-press, travel bans and all sorts of potential consequences beholds a chunk of the world to what the CDC says. Perhaps a lot of the supine fellowship is subconscious. If and when the CDC comes up with some very different policy then you will see many nations will adopt those policies. Only if the world could ever know how political and profit driven the CDC has become.
> About the Natural Immunity: I have yet to see a single study which would indicate the Naturally-Immuned people getting serious reinfections compared with the vaccinated ones. Anyone could cite me such studies?? Yes, antibodies do drop but they also drop in the vaccinated ones as well. It is the 'Memory Cells' which continue to provide the immunity in large numbers to both vaccinated and Naturally-Immuned people. *But I fear, if some virologists are correct, massive immunizations and repeated multiple kinds of vaccines and boosters could lead to a situation where the virus would learn to evade most of the immunity--whether through the vaccines or through the infection. *


The problem with natural immunity. First it's not as effective as vaccines because of the exact same reason that inactivated virus vaccines are not as effective as mRNA vaccines or adenovirus vaccines.
The other reason is you can't guarantee that the person give you a mild disease . So by going natural immunity route you face the danger of contracting severe disease each 6 to 9 month . Honestly I can't advertise that to my patients


Novus ordu seclorum said:


> My issue with vaccines now is not that it doesn't protect, but with its possible long term potential damage to body, heart, lung, or DNA.


Those damage are far more prevalent in natural immunity route and neither of the route have DNA damage danger

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Meengla

Hack-Hook said:


> The problem with natural immunity. First it's not as effective as vaccines because of the exact same reason that inactivated virus vaccines are not as effective as mRNA vaccines or adenovirus vaccines. The other reason is you can't guarantee that the person give you a mild disease . So by going natural immunity route you face the danger of contracting severe disease each 6 to 9 month . Honestly I can't advertise that to my patients.
> Those damage are far more prevalent in natural immunity route and neither of the route have DNA damage danger



I don't think you are understanding what I have been saying: *I am not saying go and inhale some Covid-Hookah to get Covid*! I am saying that billions of people are probably already exposed and are carrying the Natural Immunity and outside of some rich, cold countries with ageing populations, I don't see mass crises? I believe Natural Immunity is stronger at this point than the vaccine immunity; you and I can differ on that but eventually a point may come where massive (and unnecessary) vaccinations and boosters will cause variants to arise which would bypass majority of immune responses and that will be catastrophic for the world! So target only the vulnerable ones with vaccinations and boosters but let Natural Immunity be the main path to develop the elusive Herd Immunity.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

Meengla said:


> I don't think you are understanding what I have been saying: *I am not saying go and inhale some Covid-Hookah to get Covid*! I am saying that billions of people are probably already exposed and are carrying the Natural Immunity and outside of some rich, cold countries with ageing populations, I don't see mass crises? I believe Natural Immunity is stronger at this point than the vaccine immunity; you and I can differ on that but eventually *a point may come where massive (and unnecessary) vaccinations and boosters will cause variants to arise which would bypass majority of immune responses and that will be catastrophic for the world! *So target only the vulnerable ones with vaccinations and boosters but let Natural Immunity be the main path to develop the elusive Herd Immunity.


the problem not getting vaccinated is what cause variation and mutation not vaccination.
and you don't understand human nature , if you advertise natural immunity people go and get that covid imbued hookah and face those dangers.


----------



## Titanium100

I am also resisting because I don't trust anyone seriously


----------



## Khan vilatey

Meengla said:


> For background scientific basis, I am posting a video by Dr. Suneel Dhand in this thread and I fully agree with his video and feel sorry for the guy for the discriminations he's been facing. I am also posting my own blood test results which are in line with the case presented by Dr. Dhand. I am refusing to vaccinate because I don't need something which is certainly helpful in the short term but which might have long term consequences for my health and which is certainly not needed by me at this point. There is no vaccine out there developed against the Alpha variants in 2020 which would be better than Natural Immunity. Period. It would be an insult to call people like me as 'antivaxxers' because we refuse to take something which has been hurried through the deployments and which might, even if there is a 1% chance, cause grave harm to my body. Natural Immunity combined with vaccines and preventing measures for the risk-groups in the world is the only way I see we can get out of this damn mess!!
> 
> *Dr. Dhand's video: *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *A blood sample from June 2021: Note the level of antibodies: *
> View attachment 797584
> 
> 
> *Four different blood donations confirming antibodies: *
> 
> View attachment 797585


Get vaccinated it’s completely safe and will help save others from being sick eventually killing off the disease like it did for polio.

k


----------



## undercover JIX

Very first question to people who say, This Vaccine saves lives.

What is the Survival / Recover rate / Chances if someone gets Covid 19? 

once you get that number, than look for Global Covid Stats and calculate the % of reported total positive and Deaths. if deaths are less then the WHO official recovery rate or no. very first step to start thinking logically and using common sense.

more sensible discussion can start after we figure out, " What percentage Lives are saved by this vaccine so far"

Thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hack-Hook

undercover JIX said:


> Very first question to people who say, This Vaccine saves lives.
> 
> What is the Survival / Recover rate / Chances if someone gets Covid 19?
> 
> once you get that number, than look for Global Covid Stats and calculate the % of reported total positive and Deaths. if deaths are less then the WHO official recovery rate or no. very first step to start thinking logically and using common sense.
> 
> more sensible discussion can start after we figure out, " What percentage Lives are saved by this vaccine so far"
> 
> Thanks.


0.00000001 % of the people who had died .
The question is , why it's not enough for you.


----------



## Meengla

Hack-Hook said:


> the problem not getting vaccinated is what cause variation and mutation not vaccination.


You do have a point that unvaccinated (and with no Natural Immunity) people become vectors for mutations. And that's what's happening and likely to happen more because I don't see enough people in this world of 8 billion people getting vaccinated. In Austria and Germany, where vaccines have been available and where civic-sense is generally high, about one third of adults are refusing to vaccinate. In America too, about similar number of people are refusing. Add to this problem, I think there is strong chance that massive vaccinations and boosters as being carried out or planned will lead to variants which would escape most established immune responses, whether via vaccines or Natural Immunity. 

I keep saying this: The world should open up to reduce the economic and psychological impact from the last two years. The world should focus on protecting the vulnerable ones via vaccines. The world should find effective treatment to reduce hospitalizations--and there is supposed to be some very good progress on treatments lately. Combining these measures is the only way I see out of the pandemic..


----------



## undercover JIX

Hack-Hook said:


> 0.00000001 % of the people who had died .
> The question is , why it's not enough for you.



without Vaccination 0.03 % would have died.

But with Vaccination death rate increased to 1.98%

So question is, " is this Vaccine saving any lives"? or contributing to more deaths?

Based on these official stats, Vaccination is not helping.

Real question is, why you are advocating for something which is not helping the situation in any way at all, according to official claims.

PS: In my comments i clearly mentioned " sensible and logical discussion" but you failed in both.


----------



## Meengla

undercover JIX said:


> without Vaccination 0.03 % would have died.



The death rate from Covid were already known by the summer of 2020. It was already known that younger and/or healthy people had extremely low chance of dying from Covid. The focus should have been targeted vaccinations, coming up with good treatments, building up the capacity of medical facilities, not ruining the economy, AND allowing the Natural Immunity as the major weapon against the virus. But stupid people thought that they could come up with a one-size fits all solution: Come up with vaccines in less than a year and vaccinate 8 billion. A failed strategy which didn't take into account the economy, the human psychology, the logistics, let alone looking into statistics from the SARS-Cov-1 and also the survival rates in different population groups from SARS-COV-2.

Now everyone I talk to here in America--and I was out in a larger city yesterday meeting random people-- the conclusion is that we are stuck with this forever and that we won't constantly take the vaccines and boosters and that we will live our lives without restrictions--the people included vaccinated people too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Meengla

Some encouraging and new findings from the prestigious medical journal The Lancet and this more tends to corroborate my position about the Natural Immunity. Of course even this article doesn't give a seal of approval to the Natural Immunity by questioning the duration and strength of the Natural Immunity but those questions are very much applicable for vaccination as well. In fact, per my understanding, one out of five re-infections in Germany these days are the vaccinated ones! 

https://www.thelancet.com/journals/laninf/article/PIIS1473-3099(21)00676-9/fulltext 


The SARS-CoV-2 pandemic is now better controlled in settings with access to fast and reliable testing and highly effective vaccination rollouts. Several studies have found that people who recovered from COVID-19 and tested seropositive for anti-SARS-CoV-2 antibodies have low rates of SARS-CoV-2 reinfection. There are still looming questions surrounding the strength and duration of such protection compared with that from vaccination.
We reviewed studies published in PubMed from inception to Sept 28, 2021, and found well conducted biological studies showing protective immunity after infection (panel). Furthermore, multiple epidemiological and clinical studies, including studies during the recent period of predominantly delta (B.1.617.2) variant transmission, found that the risk of repeat SARS-CoV-2 infection *decreased by 80·5–100% among those who had had COVID-19 previously* (panel). The reported studies were large and conducted throughout the world. Another laboratory-based study that analysed the test results of 9119 people with previous COVID-19 from Dec 1, 2019, to Nov 13, 2020, *found that only 0·7% became reinfected.*

In a study conducted at the Cleveland Clinic in Cleveland, OH, USA, those who had not previously been infected had a COVID-19 incidence rate of 4·3 per 100 people, whereas those who had previously been infected had a COVID-19 incidence rate of 0 per 100 people. Furthermore, a study conducted in Austria found that the frequency of hospitalisation due to a repeated infection was five per 14 840 (0·03%) people and the frequency of death due to a repeated infection was one per 14 840 (0·01%) people. Due to the strong association and biological basis for protection, clinicians should consider counselling recovered patients on their risk for reinfection and document previous infection status in medical records.


Although those studies show that protection from reinfection is strong and persists for more than 10 months of follow-up, it is unknown how long protective immunity will truly last. Many systemic viral infections, such as measles, confer long-term, if not lifelong, immunity, whereas others, such as influenza, do not (due to changes in viral genetics).

We are limited by the length of current reported follow-up data to know with certainty the expected duration that previous infection will protect against COVID-19. Encouragingly, authors of a study conducted among recovered individuals who had experienced mild SARS-CoV-2 infection reported that mild infection induced a robust antigen-specific, long-lived humoral immune memory in humans.

*It important to note that antibodies are incomplete predictors of protection. After vaccination or infection, many mechanisms of immunity exist within an individual not only at the antibody level, but also at the level of cellular immunity.*

It is known that SARS-CoV-2 infection induces specific and durable T-cell immunity, which has multiple SARS-CoV-2 spike protein targets (or epitopes) as well as other SARS-CoV-2 protein targets. The broad diversity of T-cell viral recognition serves to enhance protection to SARS-CoV-2 variants, with recognition of at least the alpha (B.1.1.7), beta (B.1.351), and gamma (P.1) variants of SARS-CoV-2.

Researchers have also found that people who recovered from SARS-CoV infection in 2002–03 continue to have memory T cells that are reactive to SARS-CoV proteins 17 years after that outbreak. Additionally, a memory B-cell response to SARS-CoV-2 evolves between 1·3 and 6·2 months after infection, which is consistent with longer-term protection. Some people who have recovered from COVID-19 might not benefit from COVID-19 vaccination.

In fact, one study found that previous COVID-19 was associated with increased adverse events following vaccination with the Comirnaty BNT162b2 mRNA vaccine (Pfizer–BioNTech).

In addition, there are rare reports of serious adverse events following COVID-19 vaccination. In Switzerland, residents who can prove they have recovered from a SARS-CoV-2 infection through a positive PCR or other test in the past 12 months are considered equally protected as those who have been fully vaccinated.

Although longer follow-up studies are needed, clinicians should remain optimistic regarding the protective effect of recovery from previous infection. Community immunity to control the SARS-CoV-2 epidemic can be reached with the acquired immunity due to either previous infection or vaccination. Acquired immunity from vaccination is certainly much safer and preferred. Given the evidence of immunity from previous SARS-CoV-2 infection, however, policy makers should consider recovery from previous SARS-CoV-2 infection equal to immunity from vaccination for purposes related to entry to public events, businesses, and the workplace, or travel requirements.
NK has received consulting fees from

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Meengla

So today I learned that I don't have to be vaccinated because of the Remote nature of my work; otherwise, by mid January 2022, I would lose my job which I love a lot. Phew! And, yes, I was almost certain to walk away from the job instead of getting the vaccine. The Lancet study I posted above is yet more confirmation of what I had thought of the pandemic, at least where it pertains to me.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## manlion

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1465346272991367173


----------



## Titanium100

manlion said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1465346272991367173



WOW WTF. I know feel good about never taking them


----------



## Meengla

manlion said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1465346272991367173



I don't know if true or not: Dr. Joseph Campbell's videos on You Tube says something like 'aspiration' while injecting the vaccine. According to some, if improperly injected, then vaccine ingredients end up in wrong places and cause some serious damage to the body.


----------



## Meengla

Today I had my Annual Physical Exam with my Primary Care doctor. Good to do that for chit-chats and to get the insurance company reward for such checkups--at least for the younger, healthy people like me. I know I am sort of bragging  Anyway, the doctor asked me if I had taken the vaccine. I said No. Then I gave him my Covid antibodies history, per the OP I have given here. He said it is 'insane' that Natural Immunity is not being factored in Covid policies! He also said he has seen evidence that Natural Immunity is 'good'. I asked him if he is authorized to write a letter for me to be able to join the 'privileged-vaccinated' part of the population as a fellow immune person--I was sarcastic, of course. He said he could write such a letter but that would be nothing in the real world because CDC policies prevail.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## REhorror

I have taken my two shots and that's it.
No booster shot or crap.


----------



## Meengla

REhorror said:


> I have taken my two shots and that's it.
> No booster shot or crap.



Don't be so sure. Here is a damning latest report about how even young, healthy college students are forced to study from home, presumably because they and/or the staff have not taken the boosters. Testing 'positive



https://www.washingtonpost.com/education/2021/12/15/colleges-omicron-cases-finals-online/




*Colleges move exams online, urge boosters as coronavirus cases rise and omicron fears grow*
*Cornell, Georgetown, George Washington universities among schools to detect omicron variant*

...
At Cornell University, where cases of the omicron variant have been confirmed and many more are suspected, more than 1,100 students tested positive for the virus this week. The spike led school officials to switch final exams online, close libraries, and call off activities, including a ceremony for December graduates.
...

At Cornell, *where 97 percent of students are vaccinated*, recent days have been startling.

...
amid an uptick of cases at Howard University, leaders are *urging students to get booster shots*. Sixteen students, all fully vaccinated, recently tested positive, officials said Tuesday evening. *None of the students have experienced severe symptoms.*


----------



## Meengla

I will give my update so people make informed decisions about their own choices. 
Over the New Year Eve celebrations, I attended indoor parties with hundreds, if not thousands of people. Unmasked and there were no Vaccine Passport checks nor even advice for Social Distancing. I did that knowing that Omicron is raging. BUT I had and continue to have faith in my immune system to tackle the Corona Virus.

So have I got the Covid? Hard to say, I have a mild sore throat and some cough especially when lying in bed. But that could well be the seasonal flu/cold which affects colder regions of America and this year, for the first time in 11 years, I have not taken the flu shot. 

I believe ALL of us are eventually going to get Covid regardless of the vaccination status . And I am not advising people to go and get the Virus to get the Natural Immunity. But I am again saying, what I said in the OP, I don't need the vaccine for myself knowing my excellent health status and knowing my Natural Immunity status. 

I believe it would be almost IMPOSSIBLE for me to not have gotten some massive dose of the Virus during the New Year Eve parties. But I also think subjecting myself to endless cycles of vaccines and boosters every few months was going to likely exact some moderate to very serious costs on my health even if they manifest in long term. 

I am confident I will be fine from the latest exposure but if I will not be, then it was a choice I had made for myself.


----------



## Meengla

I have recovered from the sore throat and cough, which could have been the common cold. *And I believe my Natural Immunity has beaten back the massive exposure to the Omicron,* which is raging in my area. The NYE party I attended had literally hundreds of unmasked partiers in indoor setting. Here is a pic from the party. I took it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Meengla

At long last even the CDC is admitting the power of Natural Immunity!! And of course nobody should intentionally get the infection but 100+ million Americans had the infection and were still made to isolate, wear mask, take the jabs and the boosters.
Lying, anti-science, politicized CDC!! Glad I didn't trust them. And, no, if we with Natural Immunity fended off Delta then Omicron is a small fry. I am here to prove that, see above posts!



https://www.nytimes.com/live/2022/01/19/world/omicron-covid-vaccine-tests#post-infection-immunity-was-very-protective-against-delta-the-cdc-reports-but-vaccines-still-offer-the-best-defense



"
Previous infection with the coronavirus appeared to provide stronger protection against the Delta variant than did vaccination in a large sample of patients, the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention reported on Wednesday.

But there are significant health risks to infection, and in the long term, vaccination still offers the best defense against the virus, the researchers said.

The data were gathered before the widespread rollout of booster shots and the emergence of the Omicron variant, so the findings may not be relevant to the current surge, the agency cautioned.

“These findings cannot be generalized to the current Omicron wave,” Benjamin Silk, an epidemiologist at the C.D.C., told reporters on Wednesday. “It’d be like comparing apples and oranges.”
"


----------



## Song Hong

I am not rejecting vaccine. But I am not against the antivax although I think they are stupid and not good in maths, or just cooking statistic.

The reasons are, we have been seeing US government injecting syphillis, bioweapon or radioactive agents to do live human trial on their lowest strata population and oversea, using BS such as vaccine...etc.

The Blacks in US are fervent antivax.


----------



## Meengla

My latest blood donation was on April 21, 2022. Barely a week ago. And this too has confirmed that I have been carrying the antibodies against Covid. The first time they were detected were on 14 Feb. 2021 and since then *6 MORE blood samples have confirmed that I have been carrying the antibodies.* I am now sure that I have been carrying the antibodies *before *Feb. 2021. So what am I trying to say here? No, I am *not *saying to go ahead and get the virus. I am saying that those, who already had the virus, and were young/healthy and were not much in danger of infecting others, should have been allowed to live their lives. There were consequences for the One Size Fits All regime and the world has paid the price. And even now the world is stuck in early 2020 in many ways. 

I don't know if I had said in this thread before or not: But I saw an article in the NY Times in spring 2020 which said that the SARS Covid 2 virus could very well provide 'lifelong' immunity like the previous SARS virus had provided. And the science has proved that correct. *The Natural Immunity has won hands down!*


----------



## Meengla

I started this thread a long time ago and now I totally feel vindicated. I did NOT need a vaccine then and I DONT need a vaccine now!! If anything, a vaccine would potentially expose me to risks, causing an immune backlash because I was already carrying a strong immunity. I already had the Natural Immunity a long time ago. But for far too long, the protection afforded by Natural Immunity against Covid had been ignored. There were already credible studies out about the protection afforded by N.I but it was all deliberately ignored. I was going to vaccinate when I became eligible around August 2021 but by then at least two blood donations revealed I was carrying high titer of Coronavirus antibodies. I simply couldn't risk the jab(s). Glad I didn't!!

*And shame on those who had been 'shaming' and 'virtue signaling' those who didn't vaccinate due to medical or other reasons. By now, it must be known that it was NOT the 'pandemic of the unvaccinated'. *

Here are some recent excerpts from from The Lancet. 

https://www.thelancet.com/journals/l...676-9/fulltext 

...
"Although those studies show that protection from reinfection is strong and persists for more than 10 months of follow-up,3 it is unknown how long protective immunity will truly last. Many systemic viral infections, such as measles, confer long-term, if not lifelong, immunity, whereas others, such as influenza, do not (due to changes in viral genetics).4 We are limited by the length of current reported follow-up data to know with certainty the expected duration that previous infection will protect against COVID-19. Encouragingly, authors of a study conducted among recovered individuals who had experienced mild SARS-CoV-2 infection reported that mild infection induced a robust antigen-specific, long-lived humoral immune memory in humans."

...
*Some people who have recovered from COVID-19 might not benefit from COVID-19 vaccination.6, 19 In fact, one study found that previous COVID-19 was associated with increased adverse events following vaccination* with the Comirnaty BNT162b2 mRNA vaccine (Pfizer–BioNTech).20 In addition, there are rare reports of serious adverse events following COVID-19 vaccination.21 In Switzerland, residents who can prove they have recovered from a SARS-CoV-2 infection through a positive PCR or other test in the past 12 months are considered equally protected as those who have been fully vaccinated.22

Although longer follow-up studies are needed, clinicians should remain optimistic regarding the protective effect of recovery from previous infection. Community immunity to control the SARS-CoV-2 epidemic can be reached with the acquired immunity due to either previous infection or vaccination


----------



## Imran Khan

Meengla said:


> I started this thread a long time ago and now I totally feel vindicated. I did NOT need a vaccine then and I DONT need a vaccine now!! If anything, a vaccine would potentially expose me to risks, causing an immune backlash because I was already carrying a strong immunity. I already had the Natural Immunity a long time ago. But for far too long, the protection afforded by Natural Immunity against Covid had been ignored. There were already credible studies out about the protection afforded by N.I but it was all deliberately ignored. I was going to vaccinate when I became eligible around August 2021 but by then at least two blood donations revealed I was carrying high titer of Coronavirus antibodies. I simply couldn't risk the jab(s). Glad I didn't!!
> 
> *And shame on those who had been 'shaming' and 'virtue signaling' those who didn't vaccinate due to medical or other reasons. By now, it must be known that it was NOT the 'pandemic of the unvaccinated'. *
> 
> Here are some recent excerpts from from The Lancet.
> 
> https://www.thelancet.com/journals/l...676-9/fulltext
> 
> ...
> "Although those studies show that protection from reinfection is strong and persists for more than 10 months of follow-up,3 it is unknown how long protective immunity will truly last. Many systemic viral infections, such as measles, confer long-term, if not lifelong, immunity, whereas others, such as influenza, do not (due to changes in viral genetics).4 We are limited by the length of current reported follow-up data to know with certainty the expected duration that previous infection will protect against COVID-19. Encouragingly, authors of a study conducted among recovered individuals who had experienced mild SARS-CoV-2 infection reported that mild infection induced a robust antigen-specific, long-lived humoral immune memory in humans."
> 
> ...
> *Some people who have recovered from COVID-19 might not benefit from COVID-19 vaccination.6, 19 In fact, one study found that previous COVID-19 was associated with increased adverse events following vaccination* with the Comirnaty BNT162b2 mRNA vaccine (Pfizer–BioNTech).20 In addition, there are rare reports of serious adverse events following COVID-19 vaccination.21 In Switzerland, residents who can prove they have recovered from a SARS-CoV-2 infection through a positive PCR or other test in the past 12 months are considered equally protected as those who have been fully vaccinated.22
> 
> Although longer follow-up studies are needed, clinicians should remain optimistic regarding the protective effect of recovery from previous infection. Community immunity to control the SARS-CoV-2 epidemic can be reached with the acquired immunity due to either previous infection or vaccination


what should i do i take 3 shots already sir ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Meengla

Imran Khan said:


> what should i do i take 3 shots already sir ?



I don't know your health. But I think the authorities did a great disservice to humanity by forcing even healthy and/or younger people to isolate, vaccinate or lose their jobs. I was not and still not against vaccines but I now even more believe that the one-size-fits-all approach adopted was wrong for humanity. This was a serious pandemic but it was not some Black Plague!!
And like the Plague in Europe centuries ago, the world has drastically changed and I fear for the worse.


----------



## That Guy

This thread is filled with idiots. @waz @Irfan Baloch


----------

